# Redfish, Snook & Fishing - Picture Heavy



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought I'd share some of our fishing pictures with ya'll :lol: since you've been so hospitable to me :beer:









































































and last but not least, a view from the observation tower:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice pics! 8)


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice catch
i live in the sarasota county area ... any more its almost impossible to find flounder that size... i have tryed useing shirmp of all sizes small finger mullet and sand fleas even jigging along the bottom.. never have much luck

mind if i ask what you have been using for these beautiful fish?


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

nice pics. i live in tequesta and caught a 29in seatrout about a month ago and a nice flounder about the same size as yours


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do you eat all of them or release them?


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

really really awesome pictures! I like the reds. I really like the picture of you fishing in silhouette, really good stuff


----------

